# UAE sponsor resident visa



## syed313 (May 26, 2014)

Assalaamu alaikum wa rahmatuulahi wa barakatuhu,

i live in Ajman,UAE on resident visa and my salary is 8000 AED.
can i sponsor my brother aged 20, and my sister age 40, they do not have any education and they will not work.there is no one to take care of them.
i asked one typing center in Ajman , they told me to write a request letter to get special consideration for resident visa to be granted,and they asked me to attach their birth certificates along with that request letter and passport copies and photos.
can anyone tell me if its true, is it possible that i will get visa for them.
if yes then where to attest the birth certificates from in Pakistan (Islamabad).
please share valid information.
i am very stressed.


----------



## Silaaj (Oct 4, 2011)

Considering the fact that one cannot even sponsor their own son over the age of 18, I doubt it you will be able to sponsor your 20 year old brother. As for your sister, you could need a very compelling reason to sponsor her, and I think the chances for her would be slim as well. The best you could do would be to call them over on long term visas (90 days) and repeat the process. They would have to exit for a month after every 90 day stay though.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

If either of them is sick/uncapable of taking care of themselves you can try on humanitarian grounds but I think even then you need to have a 10k minimum salary


----------

